# South Jersey (Burl. Co.) Gamers



## WSmith

I have seen some players on the board from Browns Mills, Pemberton, and Mount Holly to name a few. I live in Eastampton, so many of you guys are close. Are any of you guys interested in meeting up sometime, even if it is not to play, just to have lunch or coffee or something? Even though I don't play 3rd edition, I am not opposed to chatting with other gamers. 

Also, if anyone is interested, I am considering that maybe in the Fall, of running a game of Original D&D, (talking 1974 3 little book edition.) Would there be any interest from any local gamers?


----------



## dmccoy1693

I'm game.


----------



## WSmith

Wow, I just checked out your site. I forgot how much I loved Dronolan's Tower, (I can't believe I forgot it existed.   )

NJMan, is that you too? That guys looks really familiar.


----------



## dmccoy1693

Yea that's my personal page.  And yes, I am the same guy from the Knights and Knaves forums.


----------



## WSmith

Oh yes, cool. I wondered if you were still around.  

Anyone else? 

While we are on the subject, besides Ron's Comic World on Rt 38 in Mount Holly, (who has a limited RPG section) does anyone know of a game store close by in the area? I don't know of any and Google didn't give me any results.


----------



## dmccoy1693

From a Forum Thread on RPG.net about S. Jersey Game stores

All Things Fun in Berlin
Comic Book Store in Glassboro
Dark Tower in Denville
Game Room in Woodbridge
Gamer's Gambit in Fairlawn
Gamer's Realm in West Windsor
Jester's Playhouse in Northfield
Maplewood Hobby in Maplewood
Natural 20 in Westmont
Reality's Edge in North Arlington
Ron's Comic World in Mt. Holly/Lumberton
Time Warp Comics and Games in Cedar Groove
Ye Olde Hobby Game Store in Pennsauken
NATURAL 20 in Westmont


----------



## WSmith

Thanks. Most are a little far, but I heard the Pennsauken one is pretty decent.


----------



## RigaMortus2

Another resource for South Jersey Gamers

http://dnd.meetup.com/942/


----------



## WSmith

Thanks. I will have to check that out. I thought I looked at meetup before.


----------



## WSmith

Dale, I was on the meetup site. What do you think of it? The interface seems a little odd to me. Anyway, it appears there is a meeting tonight, (Sept 10th) but it doesn't say where. Since you are a member, do you know?


----------



## WSmith

Well, the rest of September is pretty much shot for me. I am looking to October.


----------



## Cadriel

I'm always up for meeting other gamers, and I'm actually curious to play OD&D.  I know it's been around forever, but it seems to be getting a web presence.  I'd be willing to play if the schedule was right -- that can be worked out.

 - Wayne


----------



## WSmith

I am pressed for time this week, but I am hoping to try to schedule something sometime in Oct. Also, I proposed to some of the local gamers on DragonsFoot about getting together  when grodog is back in town for a one day marathon session. More on that as news comes available.


----------



## WSmith

I just want to post a little update. If you know grodog, (Allan Grohe) when he comes back to town, some of us from the Dragonsfoot boards get together to discuss gaming stuff and have pizza. We haven't actually had a gaming session. Yet.

There is a possibility that sometime during the first week of January, when Allan is visiting family here in NJ,  that we will have a day long old school D&D marathon game. The details are not all worked out yet, but I will post them here as them firm up. 

Now, this still does not preclude possibly getting together for some semi-regular gaming action. I am still open to that, too.


----------



## WSmith

Cadriel said:
			
		

> I'm always up for meeting other gamers, and I'm actually curious to play OD&D.  I know it's been around forever, but it seems to be getting a web presence.  I'd be willing to play if the schedule was right -- that can be worked out.
> 
> - Wayne




Considering you (as well as dmcoy) live right around the corner, I think it could happen.


----------



## WSmith

We will wait for grodog's schedule for a little more solid planning of the Winter Break Marathon Game. In the meantime, I found a stack of huge sheet graph paper, something like 18"x24" a sheet, and started making my old school mega dungeon, as it appears that I will be DM'ing. My game of choice will be 1974 three-little-book OD&D. More to come...


----------



## WSmith

For those that are posting here and not Dragonsfoot, what does your schedule look like for the first week in January? I am trying to gauge availability for that time frame for the Winter Break Megadungeon Marathon Game. 

HOWEVER, for those that live close to me, (dmccoy, wayne, who else is there? )  if you guys want to try to set something up and get together beforehand for some prequel action, let me know what your schedule is like. 

I am going to post a players handout when it is done. I am working on level 2 of the dungeon currently.


----------



## WSmith

For those of you that are not members at Dragonsfoot, it looks like we will be meeting for some "pre-game" discussion and introductions on Friday, January 11th at Taconelli's Pizza in Maple Shade across from the Moorestown Mall. For a more details, read this thread, mostly the last two pages:

http://www.dragonsfoot.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=18859

The rules for the game, (when it does get off the ground) will be the Original D&D rules from the white box, and maybe the supplements, (this must be agreed on by the various DMs, oohhh, I mean referees,   as there will be multiple DMs to fit the concept of the adventure.)


----------



## Aramax

I just posted a new game in Mt Holly nj


----------



## WSmith

Aramax said:
			
		

> I just posted a new game in Mt Holly nj




Howdy. 

I don't know why I didn't see it already. I must have skipped over this forum for a while. I will check it out. 

As far as the OD&D game, looks like we will be having our first session on March 13th somewhere in Moorestown. Not sure if the DM wants anymore players, but anyone interested should go to the DF post listed above.


----------



## WSmith

This is just the monthly bump. We have four players and a DM. The DM (cadriel) hasn't checked in for a few days but I still assume our game is on.  We have for our OD&D dungeon crawl: 

1 magic user
1 dwarven fighting man
1 female paladin
1 cleric

All 1st level.


----------



## WSmith

WSmith said:
			
		

> http://www.dragonsfoot.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=18859




This is where most of the info about the game and players can be found. Only the last 4-5 pages are recent enough to worry about.


----------



## WSmith

Well, it is several years later. I have moved to Hamilton in Mercer County. I play Encounters at the local hobby store, Family Fun Hobbies on Route 33. I am still interested in playing OD&D. Are any of you guys still here on EN World?


----------

